
Maintaining the Integrity of Our Platforms - minimaxir
https://www.blog.google/outreach-initiatives/public-policy/maintaining-integrity-our-platforms/
======
ziddoap
TL;DR:

> _We disabled 210 channels on YouTube [...] coordinated manner [...] related
> to the ongoing protests in Hong Kong. [...] consistent with recent
> observations and actions related to China announced by Facebook and
> Twitter._

> _we have taken action to protect users in Kazakhstan after credible reports
> that its citizens were required to download and install a government-issued
> certificate_

